# 8" Woofer Tuned to 37 hz - Video =)



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Low tuned SA-8 on music :

YouTube - One Sundown SA-8 Tuned Low Paper Trick

We didn't have anyone with long hair around... so we used paper.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

MECA Style metering results so far (this is done at the passenger head rest with driver door open):



















We had a 143.2 but I didn't get a picture. Going to try some other frequencies later... that was the peak on the dash (37 Hz)... we haven't tried others yet.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice for an 8 incher !

[/quote]
Moving some air with one SA-8 tuned LOW. Had alot of questions about how they do tuned low, so here you go! Box tuning is 37 Hz on paper.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

We rotated the box a bit and got it up some :



















I don't think this huge 30" long port is really optimal... but we just modified one of the other boxes to give it a shot.


----------



## SERENITY_SOUNDZ (Dec 27, 2009)

How much power???


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

We didn't clamp the power on this one -- the woofer is rated 400 RMS and used a 2" voice coil so it's not a billion watts


----------



## britdevine (Jan 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

you running that woofer with the Tru T series?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

TRU amps are on the fronts.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

what amp is running the sub and roughly how much power are you giving to it?


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one big port!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That is bada$$! Nice job.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

This annoys me. All I really want is about 130 and I have (3) e8's to play with. I built a .6cf box for one of them tuned to 32 on ~ 300w as per recommedations and booooooring. I am assuming this number is on a burp, but how far off would it really be on music? Damn. I know this is the new SA8, but it seem to remember a vid of the e8 doing similar numbers.

Great number though. Very nice.

I want to use 8's, damnit!


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Woooow, calm down IDGAF. Maybe re-read your post before you click post....


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

You should youtube the SA8s . . .


----------



## albocruz210 (Feb 25, 2010)

IDGAF said:


> This annoys me. All I really want is about 130 and I have (3) e8's to play with. I built a .6cf box for one of them tuned to 32 on ~ 300w as per recommedations and booooooring. I am assuming this number is on a burp, but how far off would it really be on music? Damn. I know this is the new SA8, but it seem to remember a vid of the e8 doing similar numbers.
> 
> Great number though. Very nice.
> 
> I want to use 8's, damnit!


143's daily in my hhr with 3-SS RL-i8's


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Great numbers Jacob, I love your products. Need any team members in San Diego? lol


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm doing a 140.0 with my DD1508 on 600 watts in a trailblazer. My buddy smokedout08impala just put a SA-8 in his ride in the box I built him... he did 143.? the SA-8 is a little beast. nice job Jacob on this lil monster. I think I may be purchasing a new sub soon, not that I need to add to the pile I have now, but that thing is impressive.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

jhmeg2 said:


> I'm doing a 140.0 with my DD1508 on 600 watts in a trailblazer. My buddy smokedout08impala just put a SA-8 in his ride in the box I built him... he did 143.? the SA-8 is a little beast. nice job Jacob on this lil monster. I think I may be purchasing a new sub soon, not that I need to add to the pile I have now, but that thing is impressive.


Great results! We are releasing some upgrades to the SA-8 towards years end as well... more rugged spider and leads and also a new more rugged surround.

Never stop improving!


----------



## Uk.Cobra (Sep 16, 2009)

nice man that ****s bumpin


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Would like to see this in a better box. I can see at least a 1.5db loss in that box. But I know you already know that.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

impact said:


> what amp is running the sub and roughly how much power are you giving to it?


Can you at least... guess which amp he's running?  

Kelvin


----------



## rufast (Aug 7, 2010)

what size is the box?


----------

